# Survivor 12/5/12



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow, malcolm has no idea how lucky he just got.

Probably the best move to get rid of Carter. Abi is in a good spot to be brought to 3rd.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

From the previews last week I thought they made it look like Malcolm's brother said something to jeopardize his game. I admit I multitask, so did I miss it or did the editors really fool me (as well as others)?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Einselen said:


> From the previews last week I thought they made it look like Malcolm's brother said something to jeopardize his game. I admit I multitask, so did I miss it or did the editors really fool me (as well as others)?


I thought so too.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I love how Probst hates Abi. She's not even a good villain because she's so self unaware. She's not trying to be evil. She's just mean.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Einselen said:


> From the previews last week I thought they made it look like Malcolm's brother said something to jeopardize his game. I admit I multitask, so did I miss it or did the editors really fool me (as well as others)?


You didn't miss anything... the preview sequence stitched together the shot of them chatting with Probst before the reward challenge and then the scene of Malcolm talking on the boat after they'd already won and gone back to camp just talking about what a goofball his brother is.

The brother got like 0 screen time back at camp other than the 5 seconds or so they showed him talking about touching his nipples at a bar or something.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> I love how Probst hates Abi. She's not even a good villain because she's so self unaware. She's not trying to be evil. She's just mean.


I wish they would have snuffed her torch instead of Carters, Malcolm did dodge a bullet with "Blair" having a revelation thanks to him...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Interesting that Abi didn't even really try to win Immunity challenge. Or at least try very hard.

Also interesting that Malcolm didn't pick his buddy Denise to be able to have her husband stay over. It was a smart move to give Lisa her brother but I wondered about why Skupin instead of Denise.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I love how Probst hates Abi. She's not even a good villain because she's so self unaware. She's not trying to be evil. She's just mean.


She's definitely not self aware. At TC Denise said that Abi is causing all kinds of tension, and Abi gets this look on her face like, "Who? Me?" and says that she doesn't cause any tension. Can she really be that clueless?


betts4 said:


> Also interesting that Malcolm didn't pick his buddy Denise to be able to have her husband stay over. It was a smart move to give Lisa her brother but I wondered about why Skupin instead of Denise.


I think there are two things at play there. First, I think Malcolm realizes that Denise is well liked by everyone, is very well spoken, and would be incredibly difficult to beat in the finals. Second, Malcolm said in this episode that he was trying to reward Skupin and Lisa for sticking with the alliance when they easily could have flipped last time and kept Penner in the game.

I think we discussed it in an earlier thread, but with the jury starting at 11, I'm pretty sure it will be a final two this year rather than a final three. It's definitely going to be interesting to see how things play out, because with 5 left, Abi suddenly has all kinds of power to decide how the final four breaks up.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Einselen said:


> From the previews last week I thought they made it look like Malcolm's brother said something to jeopardize his game. I admit I multitask, so did I miss it or did the editors really fool me (as well as others)?


Yeah, you missed the fact that the previews blatently lie (and have done this for a LONG time). Remember a few weeks ago, after Skupin turned on Abi, and Lisa wanted to turn on her but still voted with Abi anyway? Remember the previews made it look like next week Lisa was contemplating remaining loyal to Abi? They played the clip where Lisa was just totally unsure and stressing out saying "Breaking up with Abi is hard to do"? Yeah, absolutely nothing of the sort happened in that next episode. It was quite the opposite...the usually-wishy-washy Lisa was actually pretty resolute about leaving Abi.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> She's definitely not self aware. At TC Denise said that Abi is causing all kinds of tension, and Abi gets this look on her face like, "Who? Me?" and says that she doesn't cause any tension. Can she really be that clueless?


She's not clueless. She's just too honest. You know, she's totally honest. Haven't we just heard over and over from her about how nobody likes her because she's honest. You know, like when Abi accused RC of backstabbing her over secretly looking for the idol while the idol was actually secretly in Abi's posession the whole time? You know...honest. Honest, honest, honest.

WTF girl, do you actually need to be taught what the word "honest" means?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Malcolm comparing Abi to a Dementor was simply awesome. 

Dalton's recap - http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-philippines-episode-12-carter/


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think we discussed it in an earlier thread, but with the jury starting at 11, I'm pretty sure it will be a final two this year rather than a final three.


I haven't had time to read a lot of threads this season, so I missed that, but that would make sense, and it would explain the thing I was just going to post about. We have 5 people left. Usually we eliminate 2 people in the finale, so that would have made the finale this Sunday (since I was expecting a final 3). But we actually have another Wednesday episode before the finale. That means the finale starts with 4 people. A final 2 makes sense.

So, options for a final 2. Maybe no matter who it is,they could bring Abi with them to the finale. Then, since the vote would a slam dunk (only Artis and Pete might vote for her, and I get the impression Pete didn't even really like her much...just tolerated her since it gave him numbers), the soon-to-be-winner could just use his/her opening speach to demolish Abi. Then the jurors could one by one use their Q & A time to simply demolish Abi (and put Artis last, so that by the time it gets to him he'll be peer-pressured into demolishing her too). Then at the reunion, Jeff could say "before I read the votes" and then just spend a few minutes demolishing Abi.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Einselen said:


> From the previews last week I thought they made it look like Malcolm's brother said something to jeopardize his game. I admit I multitask, so did I miss it or did the editors really fool me (as well as others)?


Well, at one point last night Malcom said something like, "My brother talks a lot and his talking could jeopardize my game". Even though the brother never actually said anything bad I guess they extrapolated that into the preview.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Interesting that Abi didn't even really try to win Immunity challenge. Or at least try very hard.


I guess that was part of her master plan. After all she even convinced herself she had the idol, no reason to try to win one


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Malcolm comparing Abi to a Dementor was simply awesome.


I loved that comparison too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Well, at one point last night Malcom said something like, "My brother talks a lot and his talking could jeopardize my game". Even though the brother never actually said anything bad I guess they extrapolated that into the preview.


Yes, I remember him saying that, and in the previews the week before (if I recall) didn't Jeff say something like one loved one will have a big effect on the game or something like that and they pan to Malcom's brother? Turned out it was really Lisa's brother who laid out the plan for Lisa to try and get Malcom out of the game.

Survivor used to be fairly good about not playing these types of games with the audience, but this year I noticed this has changed a lot. There have been a few of these misdirection games, as well as too many reveals during previews and commercials. I think it's taken a LOT away from my viewing experience.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Lisa and Skupin were all ready to vote out Malcolm before he won immunity. Why didn't they vote out Denise?

That would take away Malcolm's biggest asset other than the Hidden Immunity Idol.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

They thought Carter was a bigger physical threat to keep winning immunity. The only thing that I can think other than that is that they think Denise is less likeable to the jury members than Carter.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

At least Lisa didn't tell everyone about her failed plan at tribal, I was almost expecting her to.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

So, was Abi's horrible performance at the IC all a part of her scheme to convince people that she had the 4th HII?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Einselen said:


> From the previews last week I thought they made it look like Malcolm's brother said something to jeopardize his game. I admit I multitask, so did I miss it or did the editors really fool me (as well as others)?





Steveknj said:


> Survivor used to be fairly good about not playing these types of games with the audience, but this year I noticed this has changed a lot. There have been a few of these misdirection games, as well as too many reveals during previews and commercials. I think it's taken a LOT away from my viewing experience.


In the first season they purposely doctored a shot of an upcoming tribal council and put it in the previews. It showed a final 4 sitting there that was different from what actually happened.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

It certainly appears as if there will be a final 2, which would be great. Otherwise either next Wednesday no one will be voted out and 2 voted out during the 2 hour finale. Or, if someone is voted out Wednesday then only one gets eliminated in 2 hours next Sunday. Either way that would suck. I've always hated a final 3.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

The finale is on 12/16. So they have a chance to eliminate someone next Wednesday to get it down to 4. Then they can eliminate 1 or 2 in the first hour of the finale. Final 2 or 3 is still possible. I wouldn't assume anything.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

In the Jeff Probst interview, regarding the makeup of the final TC, he makes an offhand comment


Spoiler



referencing the "final three". For whatever that's worth.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> The finale is on 12/16. So they have a chance to eliminate someone next Wednesday to get it down to 4. Then they can eliminate 1 or 2 in the first hour of the finale. Final 2 or 3 is still possible. I wouldn't assume anything.


I don't think they'd have a final three with a jury of 8. It's too easy for a jury of 8 to tie.*

*Yes, it's also also possible for 9 people to tie (when there are three people to vote for), but the chances are much slimmer.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> The finale is on 12/16. So they have a chance to eliminate someone next Wednesday to get it down to 4. Then they can eliminate 1 or 2 in the first hour of the finale. Final 2 or 3 is still possible. I wouldn't assume anything.


They could make Wednesday's episode a 3 part challenge, and not eliminate anyone. I'd be surprised if there's a final 2, even though I like that a LOT better. I think the days of final 2's are over. It's got to be at least 5 seasons since the last one, right?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's the breakdown of how many were on the jury and in the finals in previous seasons:


```
[b]	Total	No. on	No. of		Final
[u]Season	Start	Jury	Finalists	Vote[/b][/u]
1	16	7	2		4-3
2	16	7	2		4-3
3	16	7	2		5-2
4	16	7	2		4-3
5	16	7	2		4-3
6	16	7	2		6-1
7	16	7	2		6-1
8	18	7	2		4-3
9	18	7	2		5-2
10	20	7	2		6-1
11	18	7	2		6-1
12	16	7	2		5-2
13	20	9	3		5-4-0
14	19	9	3		9-0-0
15	16	7	3		4-2-1
16	20	8	2		5-3
17	18	7	3		4-3-0
18	16	7	2		7-0
19	20	9	3		7-2-0
20	20	9	3		6-3-0
21	20	9	3		5-4-0
22	18	9	3		8-1-0
23	18	9	3		6-3-0
24	18	9	3		7-2-0
25	18	?	?		?
```
There's only been one time where they had an even number on the jury.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's the breakdown of how many were on the jury and in the finals in previous seasons:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wow, *9* finalists in S8, I don't remember that!! <I'm sure that's a typo>

So we haven't had a final 2 since season 18.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I hate the 3 finalist things... there's always someone that no one votes for.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Wow, *9* finalists in S8, I don't remember that!! <I'm sure that's a typo>


Yep, it was a typo. Fixed.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The 7/2 they did in the early seasons was just right for me.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

stark said:


> Lisa and Skupin were all ready to vote out Malcolm before he won immunity. Why didn't they vote out Denise?


Because then Malcolm, Abi, and Carter would have voted out Skupin or Lisa.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Interesting that Abi didn't even really try to win Immunity challenge. Or at least try very hard.


I think this was part of her "I have an immunity idol" performance piece.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I hope that the producers saw what I saw, and invited Justice and Li'l Skupin to play the game next season. 

That season was filmed before this season aired, so the other contestants would not know who they were.

I would like to watch Justice play this game.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I think it would be interesting to have family members of former (good) players on. So far I think the only one has been Hantz.


----------



## heberman (Nov 20, 2009)

InterMurph said:


> I hope that the producers saw what I saw, and invited Justice and Li'l Skupin to play the game next season.
> 
> That season was filmed before this season aired, so the other contestants would not know who they were.
> 
> I would like to watch Justice play this game.


That's a good idea - I would like to see him play too.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> There's only been one time where they had an even number on the jury.


So they're overdue then.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I think it would be interesting to have family members of former (good) players on. So far I think the only one has been Hantz.


Actually, I think a whole season of nothing but family members of former players would be kind of fun.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Actually, I think a whole season of nothing but family members of former players would be kind of fun.


As long as it isn't like the family version of TAR. That was bad.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> As long as it isn't like the family version of TAR. That was bad.


That sucked because of the kids. Survivor would do it right.

I would love to see a "loved ones" season almost as much as I would love to see a "first player voted out" season.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> That sucked because of the kids. Survivor would do it right.


I wish that the kids had not sucked the juice out of a family quad TAR; I planned on applying with my wife, her ex and his new wife.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

But as someone said before, if there was a final 2 and 1 of them was Abi it would be pretty boring. If it's 3 you can't just win by taking Abi with you. There's usually someone with no votes, and she would be it.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> But as someone said before, if there was a final 2 and 1 of them was Abi it would be pretty boring. If it's 3 you can't just win by taking Abi with you. There's usually someone with no votes, and she would be it.


Yeah that's what they're trying to avoid. With 3 you have a better shot at it being competitive. With 2 it could be a landslide. But I don't remember too many finals being close regardless.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Yeah that's what they're trying to avoid. With 3 you have a better shot at it being competitive. With 2 it could be a landslide. But I don't remember too many finals being close regardless.


Just edited my table above to include the final jury vote.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just edited my table above to include the final jury vote.


And to add the other 7 finalists back into Season 8.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Actually, I think a whole season of nothing but family members of former players would be kind of fun.


Yeah, that sounds like it could be interesting. With 20-some seasons to draw from, they ought be be able to make up a decent casting pool...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

So in the 10 seasons there have been 3 finalists 9 times the third one got no votes. Seems pointless.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

It's not pointless, it keeps the winner of the last immunity challenge from cherry-picking their opponent in the final.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> So in the 10 seasons there have been 3 finalists 9 times the third one got no votes. Seems pointless.


I don't think it's pointless, they are trying to make sure that the final vote is not anti-climactic between, for example, Malcolm and Abi. Makes sense to me.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

It's semi-easy to drag along one piece of useless baggage to the final 2 or 3. Much more difficult to drag along 2 of them.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Overall when there has been a final 2 the winner has received 71.7% of the votes. When there is a final 3 the winners have received 70.9% of the votes. Adding another finalist hasn't made a difference.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

It's not such an easy comparison. In many cases where there was a final 3 the winner of the last immunity challenge would have taken the lowest vote-getter (of the 3) to a final 2 and received a much larger percentage. 

I prefer a final 2, but I recognize the problems with that format.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm "stealing" this from another forum because I think it's spot on.



> I think Lisa planned her whole Survivor story arc before she ever left home. Her tearful sad beginning because she's just the most sensitive person ever, followed by lots of agonizing interviews about how it's harder for her to play the game than it is for anyone else because she's just so much nicer than most people, and finally: Tonight. The most dramatic reunion moment ever. Followed by the big star making epiphany where she throws her arms wide and shouts about how it's okay to play the game within the rules. And isn't it nice that the show is willing to help her out with soaring music and sunlight breaking through the clouds? Her Christian lecture tour must be sold out already.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> It's not such an easy comparison. In many cases where there was a final 3 the winner of the last immunity challenge would have taken the lowest vote-getter (of the 3) to a final 2 and received a much larger percentage.
> 
> I prefer a final 2, but I recognize the problems with that format.


Yeah that's a good point. I think a Lisa/Skupin/Malcom final could potentially be close. Or even Denise in place of one of those. But I'm resigned to the fact Abi makes the finale.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

If Lisa makes it to the final, I have to assume that her "true identity" comes out at tribal. I wonder how that will affect the jury---will they be angry because this was withheld from them?

Of course, Penner could have already disclosed it by now...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Boston Fan said:


> And to add the other 7 finalists back into Season 8.


D'oh! Fixed, again.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

If I were on the Jury and Abi makes it I would give my vote to her. I don't like the idea of taking the person who annoyed everyone to the end because they are not liked. If you cn vote out the B***h then you should. I think the strongest at the end should be there and then it comes down to who can sway the jury ie Amanda and Parvarti. Amanda was wonderfully liked but couldn't string together two coherent sentences when questioned by the jury. Parvarti wasn't liked but she was strong and played the game well and at the end convinced the jury to vote for her. At this point I want one of the other four to winn but if they don't vote out Abi then none of them deserve to win.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

It's basic Survivor strategy to take some to the finals that you think you can beat. Taking the best players is a self defeating strategy. I think you deserve to lose if you give the jury a chance to pick someone they think deserves to win more than you do. The only people who would vote for Abi are those who are too bitter to vote for someone like Malcolm, and I don't think we have any of those this season, other than Abi herself.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Grasshopper AZ said:


> If I were on the Jury and Abi makes it I would give my vote to her. I don't like the idea of taking the person who annoyed everyone to the end because they are not liked. If you cn vote out the B***h then you should. I think the strongest at the end should be there and then it comes down to who can sway the jury ie Amanda and Parvarti. Amanda was wonderfully liked but couldn't string together two coherent sentences when questioned by the jury. Parvarti wasn't liked but she was strong and played the game well and at the end convinced the jury to vote for her. At this point I want one of the other four to winn but if they don't vote out Abi then none of them deserve to win.


But Abi isn't strong or cunning or smart or devious. She's not like Boston Rob or Richard Hatch. She hasn't played the game well or won challenges. She's mean *and* she's stupid.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I think that she's just too honest.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> She's mean *and* she's stupid.


How is she *mean*? "Mean" to me indicates deliberate intent to hurt others. When has she done that?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> How is she *mean*? "Mean" to me indicates deliberate intent to hurt others. When has she done that?


She's mean in that she doesn't know the difference between being honest and being _brutally_ honest. She's not nice to people, she's confrontational, and she's not respectful to other people when she has disagreements with them.

Her honesty isn't what people don't like. It's the fact that she can't be nice and honest that they don't like.

tk


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Abi is a piece of work. How people around her avoid *****-slapping her is a mystery to me.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> It's basic Survivor strategy to take some to the finals that you think you can beat. Taking the best players is a self defeating strategy. I think you deserve to lose if you give the jury a chance to pick someone they think deserves to win more than you do. The only people who would vote for Abi are those who are too bitter to vote for someone like Malcolm, and I don't think we have any of those this season, other than Abi herself.


I don't think Colby has heard the end of his decision to take Tina to the finals rather than Keith. There have been plenty of people of who won, who really didn't deserve it, because the person sitting next to them couldn't get the votes. You're much better off sitting next to the villain at the end. It's not a guarantee, but it definitely improves your odds.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

pendragn said:


> (...) she doesn't know the difference between being honest and being _brutally_ honest. She's not nice to people, she's confrontational, and she's not respectful to other people when she has disagreements with them.


I agree that she is not "nice". But that doesn't make her "mean".


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> I agree that she is not "nice". But that doesn't make her "mean".





> mean [meen]
> 1. offensive, selfish, or unaccommodating; nasty; malicious: a mean remark; He gets mean when he doesn't get his way.​


Seems to fit pretty well, unless you are thinking of



> mean [meen]
> 1. the average of the numbers: a calculated "central" value of a set of numbers. ​


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Mean = malicious. She's not malicious.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

She was kind of malicious in the way she and Pete treated RC.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Mean = malicious. She's not malicious.





laria said:


> She was kind of malicious in the way she and Pete treated RC.


Exactly. I think her claws really came out with the way she turned on RC, and ever since she showed that side of her, she's not been shy to show it to everyone else, as well.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Mean = malicious. She's not malicious.


Mainy dictionaries disagree with you.

Merriam-Webster definition 5:



> a: penurious, stingy
> 
> b: characterized by petty selfishness or malice
> 
> c: causing trouble or bother : vexatious


She's vexatious. She's exhibited petty selfishness. Merriam-Webster says she's mean.

From a Bing search:


> 1. unkind: unkind or malicious
> "You hurt her feelings - that was a mean thing to do."
> 2. bad-tempered: behaving in an angry, often violent way
> "He can be pretty mean at times."


She's been unkind. She's been bad-tempered. Bing says she's mean.

I think your personal defintion of the word requires intent. I think the normally accepted definition of the word does not.

tk


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Mean = malicious. She's not malicious.


I disagree that she hasn't been malicious, but even if she hasn't is there a reason you are ignoring all of the other defining characteristics of "mean" that Abi has clearly and repeatedly displayed?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Boston Fan said:


> (...) is there a reason you are ignoring all of the other defining characteristics of "mean" that Abi has clearly and repeatedly displayed?


I don't think being "troublesome" or "bad-tempered" is mean. I don't think "selfish" is mean. To me, "mean" is deliberately trying to hurt someone (or their feelings).


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> I don't think being "troublesome" or "bad-tempered" is mean. I don't think "selfish" is mean. To me, "mean" is deliberately trying to hurt someone (or their feelings).


So you've just decided to go with your own definition rather than the actual definition?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Boston Fan said:


> So you've just decided to go with your own definition rather than the actual definition?


That's how the vast majority of the world works, day to day.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> That's how the vast majority of the world works, day to day.


But most don't admit to it so readily and proudly!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That doesn't make you any less wrong.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> That doesn't make you any less wrong.


What was I wrong about?


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I'm "stealing" this from another forum because I think it's spot on.


Or maybe, just maybe, its genuine and sincere.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm curious as to how/why the survivors are dressed as they are. They don't always make good choices.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> I'm curious as to how/why the survivors are dressed as they are. They don't always make good choices.


I think for the most part, the producers dress them that way.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I think for the most part, the producers dress them that way.


That's what I've heard as well and is why you don't see everybody dressed in REI gear.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> I'm curious as to how/why the survivors are dressed as they are. They don't always make good choices.





DancnDude said:


> I think for the most part, the producers dress them that way.


Remember, when there were three tribes (red, yellow, blue), each team member was dressed in some shade of their team color. I'm curious how many of the contestants actually had something of the appropriate color in their original wardrobe.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> Remember, when there were three tribes (red, yellow, blue), each team member was dressed in some shade of their team color. I'm curious how many of the contestants actually had something of the appropriate color in their original wardrobe.


They have been doing that for a bunch of seasons now. My guess (and it's nothing but a guess) is that they tell them to bring multiple items and then choose for them what they will actually get on the show (e.g., they are told to bring 2 swimsuits, one that is blue/purple and one that is red/orange, and then when they arrive the producers go through their stuff and give them the suit that goes with their tribe colors)


----------

